# Use an Apple Mac, you might be a terrorist... ISIS does.



## drmike (Nov 19, 2015)

I just was checking out ISIS / ISIL's English language publication Dabiq.  Clean link here, served from The Clarion Project (http://www.clarionproject.org/about) http://www.clarionproject.org/docs/islamic-state-isis-isil-dabiq-magazine-issue-12-just-terror.pdf


It is named after a city in Syria of infamy.  From Wiki:


 Dabiq (Arabic: دابق‎) is a town in northern Syria, administratively part of the A'zaz District of Aleppo Governorate, located northeast of Aleppo. It lies around 10km (six miles) from the Turkish border. Nearby localities include Mare' to the southwest. According to the Syria Central Bureau of Statistics, Dabiq had a population of 3,364 in the 2004 census.


The town is the site of the decisive battle of Marj Dabiq between the Ottoman Empire and the Mamluk Sultanate in 1516. In Islamic eschatology, it is believed that Dabiq is one of two possible locations for an epic battle between invading Christians and the defending Muslims which will result in a Muslim victory and mark the beginning of the end of the world. The Islamic State believes Dabiq is where an epic and decisive battle will take place with Christian forces of the west.


The forces to battle the alleged Christians are to come from... Saudi Arabia... their story, not me having fiction fun with it....


So I plugged a bunch of their issues through a tool to look at meta data.  Nothing extremely fun, sadly.


But we know what ISIS / ISIL is using platform wise:


*Issue #1:  Windows*
InfoValue: D:20140705143602+04'00'
InfoValue: D:20140705143536+04'00'
InfoValue: dbq_issue_17_embedded.indd
InfoValue: PDF/X-4
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CS6 (Windows)
InfoValue: Adobe PDF Library 10.0.1


GMT +4 = Azerbaijan , Georgia , Mauritius , Oman , Seychelles , United Arab Emirates ( UAE )


dbq_issue_17_embedded.indd????? WHAT IS THIS.. What were the other 16 issues?  A defunct publication?


*Issue #2: Windows*
InfoValue: D:20140727150400-07'00'
InfoValue: D:20140727150312-07'00'
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CS6 (Windows)
InfoValue: Adobe PDF Library 10.0.1


GMT -7 = USA & Canada: Mountain Standard Time - During Mountain Daylight Saving Time GMT-6
NB State of Arizona is on Standard Time all year.
 


*Issue #3: Apple Mac*
InfoValue: D:20140829151335+03'00'
InfoValue: D:20140829151250+03'00'
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CS6 (Macintosh)
InfoValue: Adobe PDF Library 10.0.1


GMT +3= Bahrain , Djibouti , Eritrea , Kuwait , Kenya , Madagascar , Republic of Moldova (Transnistria Region only)Qatar Saudi Arabia , Somalia , Sudan , Tanzania , Uganda , Yemen
 


*Issue #4: Apple Mac*
InfoValue: D:20141011201527+03'00'
InfoValue: D:20141011201446+03'00'
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CC (Macintosh)
InfoValue: Adobe PDF Library 10.0.1


GMT +3= Bahrain , Djibouti , Eritrea , Kuwait , Kenya , Madagascar , Republic of Moldova (Transnistria Region only)Qatar Saudi Arabia , Somalia , Sudan , Tanzania , Uganda , Yemen


*Issue #5:  Apple Mac*
InfoValue: D:20141124131544+02'00'
InfoValue: D:20141121002540+03'00'
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CC (Macintosh)
InfoValue: Adobe PDF Library 10.0.1


Two timezones here.... someone moved between GMT+2 and GMT+3 potentially...


GMT+2=Botswana, Burkina Faso, Democratic Republic of Congo (part), Ethiopia, Lesotho,  Libya, Malawi, Mozambique,Rwanda, South Africa, Swaziland, Zambia, Zimbabwe
GMT +3= Bahrain , Djibouti , Eritrea , Kuwait , Kenya , Madagascar , Republic of Moldova (Transnistria Region only)Qatar, Saudi Arabia , Somalia , Sudan , Tanzania , Uganda , Yemen



*Issue #6: Apple Mac*
InfoValue: D:20141229220300+03'00'
InfoValue: D:20141229220217+03'00'
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CC (Macintosh)
InfoValue: Adobe PDF Library 10.0.1

GMT +3= Bahrain , Djibouti , Eritrea , Kuwait , Kenya , Madagascar , Republic of Moldova (Transnistria Region only)Qatar, Saudi Arabia , Somalia , Sudan , Tanzania , Uganda , Yemen


*Issue #7: Apple Mac*
InfoValue: D:20150212180331Z
InfoValue: D:20150212001923+03'00'
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CC (Macintosh)
*InfoValue: 3-Heights(TM) PDF Producer 4.4.36.0 (http://www.pdf-tools.com)*


This one is interesting.  The 3-Heights products are created in Switzerland.  Unsure of how popular among design and print folks, but something that should be explored.


GMT +3= Bahrain , Djibouti , Eritrea , Kuwait , Kenya , Madagascar , Republic of Moldova (Transnistria Region only)Qatar, Saudi Arabia , Somalia , Sudan , Tanzania , Uganda , Yemen



*Issue #8:  Apple Mac*
InfoValue: D:20150330143928+03'00'
InfoValue: D:20150330143836+03'00'
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CC (Macintosh)
InfoValue: Adobe PDF Library 10.0.1

GMT +3= Bahrain , Djibouti , Eritrea , Kuwait , Kenya , Madagascar , Republic of Moldova (Transnistria Region only)Qatar, Saudi Arabia , Somalia , Sudan , Tanzania , Uganda , Yemen



*Issue #9: Apple Mac*
InfoValue: D:20150521192936+03'00'
InfoValue: D:20150521192746+03'00'
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CC (Macintosh)
InfoValue: Adobe PDF Library 10.0.1

GMT +3= Bahrain , Djibouti , Eritrea , Kuwait , Kenya , Madagascar , Republic of Moldova (Transnistria Region only)Qatar, Saudi Arabia , Somalia , Sudan , Tanzania , Uganda , Yemen



*Issue #10: Apple Mac*
InfoValue: D:20150713205906+03'00'
InfoValue: D:20150713205757+03'00'
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CC (Macintosh)
InfoValue: Adobe PDF Library 10.0.1


GMT +3= Bahrain , Djibouti , Eritrea , Kuwait , Kenya , Madagascar , Republic of Moldova (Transnistria Region only)Qatar, Saudi Arabia , Somalia , Sudan , Tanzania , Uganda , Yemen



*Issue #11: Apple Mac*
InfoValue: D:20150909183904+03'00'
InfoValue: D:20150909183829+03'00'
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CC 2014 (Macintosh)
InfoValue: Adobe PDF Library 11.0


This one is interesting, first version data leak since using Windows.  Maybe someone upgraded their version (based on PDF Library version)

GMT +3= Bahrain , Djibouti , Eritrea , Kuwait , Kenya , Madagascar , Republic of Moldova (Transnistria Region only)Qatar, Saudi Arabia , Somalia , Sudan , Tanzania , Uganda , Yemen



*Issue #12: Apple Mac*
InfoValue: D:20151118170722+03'00'
InfoValue: D:20151118170644+03'00'
InfoValue: Adobe InDesign CC 2015 (Macintosh)
InfoValue: Adobe PDF Library 15.0


This one is very interesting.  New version and new library.  Who paid for upgrades and new computers?  Did these come free with the Toyota trucks?


What else about the latest edition?  Well it claims to be put out on the 15th which would have been < 48 hours after the France attacks.  The France attacks are in there and mentioned, including photos.  Also they show a soda can bomb alleged to have brought down recent Russian civilian airliner.  Also the news today of two killed hostages, well page 64, there are those too guys presumed then dead.   The print/PDF rip on this wasn't he 15th, but rather the 18th or Wednesday and 5 days after Paris massacres. 


Who is in GMT +3? Bahrain, Djibouti , Eritrea , Kuwait , Kenya , Madagascar , Republic of Moldova (Transnistria Region only)Qatar, Saudi Arabia , Somalia , Sudan , Tanzania , Uganda , Yemen.


So much prominence of GMT +3 in the data.... Just saying, Saudi Arabia was a friend to terrorists on 9/11 and has been implicated in many other radical attacks against other countries.  Plus Saudi clerics have called on believers to join the fight in Syria.  We should help Saudi by pulling every dollar of aid and protection and and offering to BOMB THE SHIT out of them and their oil if they can't get a handle on their inhabitants.


Flawed ass jihad... Hate the imperialists, but they go and spend hard earned money buying the most fancy for-profit products from the biggest imperialist empires.  I expected better out of the idealistic shits.  #OPENSOURCE. Didn't make sense every time I saw shiny new Toyotas with these fools, definitely doesn't make sense when I see shiny ass Apple products.  These fools should be easy to catch and root out, if these governments are actually interested in doing so.


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 19, 2015)

inb4 the isis version of https://twitter.com/redscarebot


----------



## Munzy (Nov 19, 2015)

Unlike a Toyota which costs a few thousands dollars, an Apple laptop is quite cheap in comparison. As such it is much easier to garner access to such devices. My guess the reason for the apple devices is due to higher security then those on windows platforms.


----------



## drmike (Nov 20, 2015)

Well the Hilux model is one sold in certain regions of the world with such name.  It's not a model name used in the west.


The Hilux starts in Australia for instance at $36k.  Hardly cheap.


The Land Cruiser they are also fond of = $80k+ USD MSRP.


This is laugh about Apple having higher security.  Same US corporations under the same US government end of day with history that speaks a good bit to both being intentionally compromised by design.


It's like this terror group was manufactured at the mall after a teenage scuffle over a girl.  Someone saw [name that news network] and a questionable story about iPhones being a problem to US police / intelligence.  So, they just blindly buy Apple.


----------



## drmike (Nov 20, 2015)

Poor ISISsy.


ISIS Bans Apple iPhones, iPads, iPods In The Caliphate Due To Fears They're Being Tracked



By Alessandria Masi @alessandriamasi [email protected] on February 06 2015 9:04 AM EST


 



*Specimen X**: General Notification: Ban on GPS and Apple devices*


*Islamic State
General [Supervisory] Committee
No. 17
21/2/1436 AH [c. 14 December 2014]*


[...]


*Statement for distribution*


To all the wilayats, diwans, committees and central joints in the Islamic State:


In accordance with the demands of the public interest and to protect the souls of the soldiers of the Islamic State and their possessions in the shadow of the fierce Crusader campaign against the state of the Caliphate, and in order to shut one of the doors of penetration the enemy uses to attain its goals and strike with exactness by means of its war and remote-guided aircraft, it has been decided to forbid the use of any electronic device or a system that has access to service to enable precise location of positions (GPS).


Technician brothers have been appointed in every wilaya to block this service and remove it from mobiles and tablet computers completely, so we ask the soldiers of the Islamic State to take the initiative to remove it from their devices with a deadline of one month from the publication of this statement for distribution in the provinces, and after that any electronic device with access to GPS will be confiscated, and the owner will be questioned as to his lack of obeying order and exposing his brothers to veritable danger.


*Let it be known that this statement for distribution does not include connection devices that are products of the Apple network, since the use of devices of this network- from phones and tablet computers- will be completely banned on account of the risks they create.*


 





Wonder if the Toyotas have GPS on board.. just saying.


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 20, 2015)

Also if you drive a German car or have an account with Deutsche Bank, u might be a Nazi...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IknvqdP9Rbo
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/08/why-im-ending-my-boycott-of-german-cars/379310/



EDIT: go to monster.com, you might be a monster...

source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1yrH4qS2RA&t=7m35s


----------

